# eberhard schaaf knifes instead of wustof ?!?



## crouton (Nov 2, 2002)

As a home/ hobby chef, and after much deliberation and looking I have purchased what I hope is an excellent set of knifes.

I previously had bought and then returned a set of Wustof Culinar because I found that the cutting edge was not evenly ground on both sides of the knife.  Pehaps this may be cosmetic (although the carving knife was VERY dull right out of the box) I don't know. I would expect that for that kind of money a person can expect finer and consistent construction that places the cutting edge right down the center of the blade where it probably should be (I did compare a bunch of wustof and found some good and many with this same issue). For balance, a comfortable bolster, and a thin blade I can find no comparison to the Wustoff, it was my favourite to hold, too bad about the finish.

As an alternative I bought the Eberhard Schaaf (Goldhamster) First Class knifes. They are a few dollars less but constructed perfectly. They are a bit heavier and generaly have a bit thicker blades than the Wustof but seem to be as good of a knife with the same German steel. I hope that these are as good as they look.
Does anyone here have any comments as to weather I have made a good choice here? 
Anyone here using Schaaf First Class knifes? 
If anyone has heard of a bad experience with them please let me know.


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

The only time I used an E.S. knife was when I borrowed my Exec. Chef's. It was really good but a bit on the heavy side. Not cumbersome, mind you. Just heavy......


I think you got a good kinfe.


----------



## crouton (Nov 2, 2002)

Thanks for the reply! I had a chance to carve some roast with them and they are a joy to use!


----------

